# Hydraulic fluid in my simplicity sovereign



## Grumpy

I have been looking throw my owners manual and online for 3 days and still have not found out how to fill the hydraulic fluid in my Simplicity Sovereign 18hp garden tractor. I can not find the transmission model anywhere on it. I did need to replace the drain tube at the rear of the tractor when it got broke off by the trailer I was pulling. I see the oil filter but do not see where to fill the fluid. I was told it takes 3 quarts of fluid, but don't know what type, what thickness, or were to fill. It is time to till and plant so I need to get this figured out soon. Thank you Jason... AKA: Grumpy


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome,Grumpy !
Do you know what the model # is(usually found on the frame sides..little silver tag) ?That will tell what year it is ,and then we can find some on-line manuals for it.


----------



## Argee

Page 22/23...Item 10


----------



## Grumpy

I have looked all over thus tractor and the only # I can find is M/N # 1691219. SN# 157 and what looks to be an 82 after that. Those last two digest are about unreadable. Help please.


----------



## skunkhome

There is a pipe located low on the rear of the transmission that is capped off with an anodized hex pipe cap. Fill through that pipe until fluid comes to top of tube. Use universal tractor fluid.
Check out page 14 in this manual. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_2004_05_SV_SMA_LO.pdf

BTW. Apparently that data plate is off the mower deck as that builders number is for a 48" deck. The data plate for the tractor should be on the drive shaft tunnel just ahead of the BGB.


----------



## Grumpy

WooHoo!!!! Thank you so much. I read the info on your link and it is just like what I have. I can handle it from here. Grumpy...


----------



## skunkhome

You can print out and/or save that PDF to your computer for future reference.


----------

